# Bullocho County Hunting



## muzzy7575 (Aug 25, 2011)

Have not seen any posts for the Bulloch county area yet so I figured I would start it. With bow season around the corner just wondering seeing if anybody has anything to report? Best of luck


----------



## muzzy7575 (Sep 10, 2011)

Saw a small 8 pointer at about 6:50 this morning. Still in velvet, making a scrape and licking everything it could. It was a cool 59 degrees when I got out of the truck this morning, hope the cool temps stay around


----------



## struttinsouthern (Sep 22, 2011)

have been seeing some does ...waiting on big buck. will start hunting the doe stands and hold off on the buck honey holes for the first good cold front.has been slow since the 14th really should pick up when this rain clears out.


----------



## muzzy7575 (Oct 22, 2011)

Been seeing a lot of action late this week. Cold front really has them moving. Saw a nice 8 pt around 7:10 Wednesday night didnt hang around long. Friday night saw two does come out in the field 200 yards away at 6:45 and slowly cruised to about 30 yards from me right at last light around 7:15


----------



## HunterNC (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a farm in Leefield and will be coming down first week in Nov.  How is the rut looking?


----------



## muzzy7575 (Oct 23, 2011)

I havent seen too much rutting activity myself. I havent seen the bucks on my property chasing yet. A buddy in Atlanta killed one whos neck was starting to swell a couple days ago. I have started using my calls a little bit the last three days without much effect. Going to wait at least another week if not 2 before I start using my rut calls and scents. the rut calendar has the rut around Nov. 6th. I am ready!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jabb06 (Oct 23, 2011)

HunterNC said:


> I have a farm in Leefield and will be coming down first week in Nov.  How is the rut looking?


I live out 24,its just a couple minutes from the house over to leefield.I will be glad to check your farm & tell you how the rut is there


----------



## HunterNC (Oct 25, 2011)

jabb06 said:


> I live out 24,its just a couple minutes from the house over to leefield.I will be glad to check your farm & tell you how the rut is there



Im sure you would.


----------



## HunterNC (Oct 25, 2011)

These boys were chasing Sat. morning.  Sounds like its starting.


----------



## muzzy7575 (Oct 28, 2011)

congrats on the kill. Were those taken in leefield? Its hard to tell by the photo but were there necks swollen at all? and what time were they taken? I have been seein a bunch of young bucks out in the field behind my house between 11 am and 2 pm


----------



## HunterNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Yea near Leefield,  Some relatives shot these two last sunday morning, just past daylight.  They followed some does into the field right after daylight.


----------



## muzzy7575 (Nov 3, 2011)

Any new reports?

I just picked up some mature buck urine, I have never used it before and was wondering if anybody has any opinions about it? 

I'll be out all weekend, hope the big boys are out chasing. Best of luck to everybody.


----------

